# How to train? Interrupt self harm



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm puzzled, need some ideas. I will need to train a dog to interrupt self harm. (Self harm = cutting self with knives, razors, anything with an edge). I have read of it, but no notes on how to go about training it.

Obviously the dog's reaction must be somewhat subdued as we are talking about a mentally disturbed person with a (small) weapon.

Any ideas? thoughts?


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Are there dogs that do this? Are there any links online about this?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

this sounds pretty far out and a real stretch for even the best of service dogs
but :
1. i think the human is the one who needs to be subdued in their reaction, not the dog ... the dog "might" be able to alert but i doubt it should try to remove the item
2. i think it is impossible to train a dog to recognize an "edge"
3. i would call this self "mutilation", not "harm" ! (obviously worse than biting fingernails), and of course depends on how violent the resistance would be and how obsessive the problem is
4. first you would need to know how a human is able to stop this mutilation behavior...if it is to remove the edge - forget doing this with a canine

btw, is this for a vet or a civilian ?? ... age ???


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Is this a cry for help, seriously Anne


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Christopher Smith said:


> Are there dogs that do this? Are there any links online about this?


There's reference to in on a well-respected authors list of tasks for psychiatric service dogs. I have not found additional information anywhere. I don't know if it was an idea that didn't pan out? But it would be so helpful, I have to try.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Is this a cry for help, seriously Anne


Nah, I'm good. That's what 12 pills a day and 2 Dr. appts a week are for.  I've wondered about this for a few years but never brave enough to ask before today!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

no matter what you might find referenced in a book, until you can expand on "I will need to train a dog to interrupt self harm", the situation and training requirements are too vague...i think you really need to explain the situation you are dealing with

that's one reason i listed one of the problems :
how do you teach a dog to recognize "an edge" ????

i could list many reasons why i think it is impossible if you are willing to consider it might be impossible, but from the wording sounds like this is something you have to do or are obligated to do 

but if that is not a trainable behavior you are peeing in the wind no matter what was written by "someone" sometime for "some" type of a maybe similar problem, etc etc


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

rick smith said:


> this sounds pretty far out and a real stretch for even the best of service dogs
> but :
> 1. i think the human is the one who needs to be subdued in their reaction, not the dog ... the dog "might" be able to alert but i doubt it should try to remove the item
> 2. i think it is impossible to train a dog to recognize an "edge"
> ...


When I say interrupt for other behaviors I'm training the dog to nudge, paw, or solicit attention. For example, crying can be interrupted by a dog bringing a toy and persistently soliciting attention. The handler's response is as important as the the dog's alert. The correct response is to STAND UP and play with the dog, which at least momentarily breaks the crying and some of the depression that caused it. 

Sooo.... whatever. No real way to give you the information you need and try to maintain privacy. Please be kind.

It's for me, 27 yr old female. I'm on the ritualistic side, same room, same place, same cupboard door open, etc. It looks the same to the dog. There would be no resistance. I don't want the dog contacting my hand with the blade - not safe. I am almost wondering if the dog coming in, sitting and staring at me would "guilt" me out of it?

Nose nudging the torso might work, and I'm not interested in teaching a pawing behavior - not safe in this case.

I do my best thinking while typing, lol. I could start with when I go sit in that spot on the floor, the dog comes over and sit. Teach eye contact and work on building duration. So every time I go sit down in that spot, the dog comes over and looks at me. Well that's a start and I understand how to train it.

Any other ideas? Flaws in my plan?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> I'm puzzled, need some ideas. I will need to train a dog to interrupt self harm. (Self harm = cutting self with knives, razors, anything with an edge). I have read of it, but no notes on how to go about training it.
> 
> Obviously the dog's reaction must be somewhat subdued as we are talking about a mentally disturbed person with a (small) weapon.
> 
> Any ideas? thoughts?


When you say you want a dog to interrupt self harm.... what is it you would like them to do? Do you understand the process going on with a person or persons who do this ? Do you have a specific patient in mind to train the dog for ?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Sorry, came in a bit late !


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

ok, that's clearer 
i used to take a lot of pills ....
i'm kind
but i'm a realist when it comes to dog training 
with that said... you won't be able to train any dog to recognize something that has an edge that could cut...WAY too many items to choose from in any house

....BUT

you can train a dog to recognize stress signs and alert when the person becomes stressed

so to train that, i would show the dog stress  ....duh
this takes some acting, and at first you have to over-act it, but watch for how the dog reacts and REWARD that reaction rather than make them do one "you" want them to do....
- this will depend on the temperament of your dog of course
- but if you make it a game they will learn it
- as they learn it, make it harder by decreasing the "stress" signs you show the dog (body language, tenseness, etc), but watch for the reaction and reward IMMEDIATELY !

i think the key points are :
1. get a plan in your mind before you start
2. stick with the plan
3. take it in small steps
4. try and get a consistent reaction from the dog first rather than try and make them do "something"
... a bark would sound good to me, or a hand touch, or laying their head on you would be a good one too (i train all dogs to do that on command)

any of this help ???


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm off this thread, no trainer but I think this is too much on a dog, please seek qualified medical assistance, no shame in it we all have to deal with things at various times and there are people trained to provide appropriate and good help, good luck and hope it all works out.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

My late jrt, was very sensitive to when I got upset and would argue with my hubby, or indeed when I just got upset. He would jump on my chest and paw at my face, instantly I quietened down, he would stop and just keep staring at me,,, ready to fire up at me again. It was a technique which worked as I did not like to upset my dog , and that taught me to civilise up a little over time :smile:.

I have encountered similar behaviors with a few Scottish women with small dogs, I suppose it is developed on the bond with a little dog.... no matter how upset or fierce they (the women I mentioned) became,,, the little dogs would intervene in an intrusive way. Maybe it is due to a lot of close body contact being small, and then becoming very sensitive to your moods. Maybe could be a concept worth exploring... certainly not an overnight fix,, nor guaranteed. It is not training.... at least the human over dog that is!

A lot of fierce women here are very very gentle with their little dogs lol


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Same place, same cupboard always? Keep really good treats in the cupboard, so that when you go there, there is always a reward for the dog to go with you. Go there a lot in the beginning. The dog will soon follow you anytime you go there. Put a bell on the door, if you think it would help cue him that he needs to do something when you go there. Kind of like rattling their food bowl... 

What alert do you want? Barking? Pawing? Face-licking? Torso nudge? Sit up and beg? Bark and spin? Decide what you want and what the dog is capable of performing easily. You know how to teach it. 

I don't know that you can teach the dog to recognize someone engaged in self-harm, but he can be taught that when you go somewhere in particular, performing a certain behaviour to get your attention gets him a nice reward.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> Same place, same cupboard always? Keep really good treats in the cupboard, so that when you go there, there is always a reward for the dog to go with you. Go there a lot in the beginning. The dog will soon follow you anytime you go there. Put a bell on the door, if you think it would help cue him that he needs to do something when you go there. Kind of like rattling their food bowl...
> 
> What alert do you want? Barking? Pawing? Face-licking? Torso nudge? Sit up and beg? Bark and spin? Decide what you want and what the dog is capable of performing easily. You know how to teach it.
> 
> I don't know that you can teach the dog to recognize someone engaged in self-harm, but he can be taught that when you go somewhere in particular, performing a certain behaviour to get your attention gets him a nice reward.


That all sounds really good,,, I am doubting though the behaviour is as mechanical though as is described. I ain't no shrink though.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

maggie fraser said:


> My late jrt, was very sensitive to when I got upset and would argue with my hubby, or indeed when I just got upset. He would jump on my chest and paw at my face, instantly I quietened down, he would stop and just keep staring at me,,, ready to fire up at me again. It was a technique which worked as I did not like to upset my dog , and that taught me to civilise up a little over time :smile:.
> 
> I have encountered similar behaviors with a few Scottish women with small dogs, I suppose it is developed on the bond with a little dog.... no matter how upset or fierce they (the women I mentioned) became,,, the little dogs would intervene in an intrusive way. Maybe it is due to a lot of close body contact being small, and then becoming very sensitive to your moods. Maybe could be a concept worth exploring... certainly not an overnight fix,, nor guaranteed. It is not training.... at least the human over dog that is!
> 
> A lot of fierce women here are very very gentle with their little dogs lol


This is cute. My first service dog would head butt me if my driving got aggressive. She introduced me into the pysch service dog world. My driving is much better now. 

Yes, when I have certain stress behaviors, the dog reacts. I trained as many as I could individually, but the dogs seemsed to go off of scent or they know me better than I thought! I taught my big dogs to lay across me as the pressure is soothing. 1 dog I know followed my rate of breathing. I could sigh, in any state of mind, and he would be on me, lol. He is a great service dog for a good friend of mine, though I do miss him.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

leslie cassian said:


> Same place, same cupboard always? Keep really good treats in the cupboard, so that when you go there, there is always a reward for the dog to go with you. Go there a lot in the beginning. The dog will soon follow you anytime you go there. Put a bell on the door, if you think it would help cue him that he needs to do something when you go there. Kind of like rattling their food bowl...
> 
> What alert do you want? Barking? Pawing? Face-licking? Torso nudge? Sit up and beg? Bark and spin? Decide what you want and what the dog is capable of performing easily. You know how to teach it.
> 
> I don't know that you can teach the dog to recognize someone engaged in self-harm, but he can be taught that when you go somewhere in particular, performing a certain behaviour to get your attention gets him a nice reward.


Thank you! I like the idea o the bell on the door. I had not thought of it. You bring up a really good alert behavior - a spin or something cute that makes me smile. I have only thought of alert behavior as intrusive or interrupting. I like that. The dog's silliest trick can interrupt. Thank you for a fresh idea!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

rick smith said:


> ok, that's clearer
> i used to take a lot of pills ....
> i'm kind
> but i'm a realist when it comes to dog training
> ...


Yes, you covered it pretty well! Training psychiatric service dogs is not new to me. That is what I did before my disabilities got to severe a couple of years ago. This post will be very helpful to peopletrying to figure out how to start. Thank you!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> This is cute. My first service dog would head butt me if my driving got aggressive. She introduced me into the pysch service dog world. My driving is much better now.
> 
> Yes, when I have certain stress behaviors, the dog reacts. I trained as many as I could individually, but the dogs seemsed to go off of scent or they know me better than I thought! I taught my big dogs to lay across me as the pressure is soothing. 1 dog I know followed my rate of breathing. I could sigh, in any state of mind, and he would be on me, lol. He is a great service dog for a good friend of mine, though I do miss him.


A point I was hoping to make in my post Anne, was sometimes shit you won't change for yourself or anyone else (when you're in high drive so to speak) :smile:, a little dog can get through to you,,,maybe it is some misplaced maternal instinct or something, I dunno. But I have seen it. Get something close to you that you care about more than yourself,,,, could be a way forward. I dunno,,,just throwing about an idea that could work... I know it has worked for some.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> I'm off this thread, no trainer but I think this is too much on a dog, please seek qualified medical assistance, no shame in it we all have to deal with things at various times and there are people trained to provide appropriate and good help, good luck and hope it all works out.


I train dogs to save people's lives. I disagree that it is too much to put on a dog. The dog doesn't know the possible consquences. The dog knows it's working for a yummy treat!

I train psychiatric service dogs to fill the gap where medication, therapy, etc., don't help. They keep up safe and alive. I do not have one now and it is obvious.

I rely on a dog to wake me in the morning, to remind me to take scheduled medication, to monitor my heart rate, breathing, and behavior and alert when I need to take more medication. I rely on a dog to come harass me if I stay up too late. These seem pretty minor, but if my sleep schedule is not right or I miss a dose of medication, I can be in a dangerous place very quickly.

I'm not needing an emotional support dog to make me feel better. I'm "totally and competely" disabled with psychiatric conditions. A psychiatric service dog can fill in the gap so I can (appear to) live a normal life.


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> Same place, same cupboard always? Keep really good treats in the cupboard, so that when you go there, there is always a reward for the dog to go with you. Go there a lot in the beginning. The dog will soon follow you anytime you go there. Put a bell on the door, if you think it would help cue him that he needs to do something when you go there. Kind of like rattling their food bowl...
> 
> What alert do you want? Barking? Pawing? Face-licking? Torso nudge? Sit up and beg? Bark and spin? Decide what you want and what the dog is capable of performing easily. You know how to teach it.
> 
> I don't know that you can teach the dog to recognize someone engaged in self-harm, but he can be taught that when you go somewhere in particular, performing a certain behaviour to get your attention gets him a nice reward.


I'm with Leslie on this one. I think it might be overthinking the problem trying to have the dog recognize subtle behavioral cues from the human. Not that it couldn't be done. But if the behavior is ritualistic and there are obvious environmental cues, I think the best approach would be exactly what Leslie described. Most dogs learn pretty quickly to bark when they hear a door bell. If your dog is highly food motivated (or highly toy motivated - you could just as easily keep his favorite toy in the cupboard) it's just a matter of using classical conditioning to teach the dog it is in his best interest to come running and perform a specific behavior when that cupboard opens.

Good luck and please post updates on how the training is going. I am interested in your results and if this approach has success in helping to alleviate these behaviors.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

is it possible to put the sharp cutting objects in a locked cabinet, or remove them completely?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Anne,

Trying to train any dog to interrupt self harm is going to be VERY hard to do. Trying to train any dog to interrupt the trainers self harm is going to be IMPOSSIBLE IMO.
You have my best wishes but I don't think a service dog is the answer to your problems and I don't think you will get the help you need here on a dog training forum :-(


----------



## Cassandra Lane (Jul 2, 2010)

Growing up I had many friends who were NSSI and SIV (Non Suicidal Self Injury, Self Inflicted Violence). I'll leave it there, since I do not wish to trigger you.

Through them, I have gleaned a lot of information. Do you have a hobby? 

One friend "Mary" would shut herself in her room and would not allow her off her bed, in safe distance away from objects that would injure her. She had a notebook that she kept hidden in her mattress. I never read it, but I can imagine she wrote all her terrible deep down secrets inside. She also kept a stuffed bear. And when she was triggered too high, she would take a "safe" object and tear the bear up. It took her a long time to get over it, but she did eventually overcome it. "Mark" substituted NSSI for running. When he felt overwhelmed, he put his earphones on blasting and ran around the block. And ran until he literally did not have the energy to do anything but go home and sleep.

Join a blog, like LiveJournal. It can be anonymous. You can join a 'group' so you can talk to people who are going through similar things with you.



I know you didn't ask for the above... but I have seen how debilitating this condition is. It is no laughing matter and quite serious. If you ever, EVER need to talk, feel free to PM me. It is important that you have a support system in place. 

As for the dog... perhaps train the dog that you are NOT to go towards one specific cupboard. Keep your objects in one cupboard and train the dog to herd you away from it? I would not suggest discarding your objects - as stupid as it sounds, I think having the safety net there is better. We tend to want what we can't have. So by leaving it accessible, it prevents you having an attack due to not having it.

I really think you should speak to a therapist. My second hand experiences are just that. Please seek a professional.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Cassandra Lane said:


> .... I really think you should speak to a therapist. My second hand experiences are just that. *Please seek a professional.*


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi cassandra, Thank you. I used to be like that but now it is a 3 - 4 times a year thing. It's probably the least of my issues, but I was 'reminded' today.  It's not so ordinary that a dog will accept it as normal. I am getting the professional help, I'm looking to fill in the gap where meds and therapy don't help.

I would likely have several months to train a dog before the scenario came up. One of those things that I can't fake it and set up fake scenarios, too dangerous. I can fake depression, apathy, eye movement, breathing, hyperlocomotion, pyschoretardation, lots of "cue" behaviors safely. But I can't fake this one. It will be one of those make a plan, train it, and pray it works out! I'm going to use leslie's ideas. (thank you)

Thanks for the kind words Cassandra.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think most all health alert dog training is based on some sort of scent. That may be epilepsy, diabetes, etc. 
Unless there is a scent involved, possibly created by stress, in the cutting then it would certainly be a tough call. Not to say there isn't. Just because we here at the WDF don't know doesn't make it so.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

I have heard of training a psychiatric service dog to aid with unconscious self mutilation - picking, scratching - that kind of thing. The dog does this by interrupting the handler frequently during idle moments and becoming the handler's focus.

That said I have only *heard* of this function. I've never seen it executed, trained, etc. I would also approach this with a good deal of caution because there is A LOT of fraud and false claims in service dog organizations, groups, and breeders/trainers. I would start by searching out a service dog trainer or group with a good deal of reasonable success that you can at minimum call for reference. A service dog is not a wand and there is lifestyle changes that go along with owning most successfully. 

Best of luck,


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

First off, want to commend you for "owning" your condition. Very few people are willing to do that these days. 

Here's the vision I have when hearing what you are wanting to do similar to the bell idea already presented. As I understand it all your "objects" are in one particular cabinet? If so, get a couple of those sensors that makes an alarm sound, like the ones you put on doors to know when you want to know your kids have opened a door and escaped the house :razz: or even just one of the ones that makes some type of sound. I'm thinking an alarm that way later on if the dog's outside and you get 'reminded' it's loud enough the dog will hear. Teach the dog when that sound goes off to go to your spot do whatever you want him to do. Make it your feeding bell, that way you can train it every day and every time you feed. I wouldn't even attach it to the cabinet at first for safety purposes. Just hold it in your hand and set it off. Then to "proof" it I would work with your therapist and explain what you are trying to do. With your therapist or other trustworthy person either in the house or on remote video you can recreate a scenario that way your therapist is there for an intervention if needed.

I like to keep things simple. To me I would just make bell goes off = go to room and dance around to get fed. A side benefit you may condition yourself too. The best scenario would be the alarm goes off, the dog does his thing, you set your object down to go feed him before any harm is done. You can add faking the stress signs in as you go to give the dog a context and after a while he'll start anticipating that bell / alarm. 

I wish you luck, I don't think what you are trying to do is impossible, just make it simple for the dog. I think the hard part in this whole scenario is you. Whatever you decide to do, work with your therapist, that's where your real help lies, especially if they are a good therapist, if they aren't, find a good one. I would have them help you set this up in a way that you can't defeat the mechanisms to have the dog help you. You sound like you have been walking this path for a while, I would hate for you to do all this and find a way to keep the dog from doing their job. 

Again, good luck, and I'd think a lot of people would be interested in your results. 




Anne Vaini said:


> Hi cassandra, Thank you. I used to be like that but now it is a 3 - 4 times a year thing. It's probably the least of my issues, but I was 'reminded' today.  It's not so ordinary that a dog will accept it as normal. I am getting the professional help, I'm looking to fill in the gap where meds and therapy don't help.
> 
> I would likely have several months to train a dog before the scenario came up. One of those things that I can't fake it and set up fake scenarios, too dangerous. I can fake depression, apathy, eye movement, breathing, hyperlocomotion, pyschoretardation, lots of "cue" behaviors safely. But I can't fake this one. It will be one of those make a plan, train it, and pray it works out! I'm going to use leslie's ideas. (thank you)
> 
> Thanks for the kind words Cassandra.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Melissa Thom said:


> I have heard of training a psychiatric service dog to aid with unconscious self mutilation - picking, scratching - that kind of thing. The dog does this by interrupting the handler frequently during idle moments and becoming the handler's focus.
> 
> That said I have only *heard* of this function. I've never seen it executed, trained, etc. I would also approach this with a good deal of caution because there is A LOT of fraud and false claims in service dog organizations, groups, and breeders/trainers. I would start by searching out a service dog trainer or group with a good deal of reasonable success that you can at minimum call for reference. A service dog is not a wand and there is lifestyle changes that go along with owning most successfully.
> 
> Best of luck,


Hi Melissa, I have to apologize I have not been active on WDF for years. I'm a dog trainer become disabled, become service dog trainer. Although I have been too limited to do it professionally for more than 2 years. You are right that it is very hard to find a good service dog trainer for the less-common service dog uses.

Training what you describe would not be too difficult. Even my fiance's pet dog who I don't have a great relationship with will respond if I touch my neck - a sign of anxiety.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Brett Bowen said:


> You sound like you have been walking this path for a while, I would hate for you to do all this and find a way to keep the dog from doing their job.
> 
> Again, good luck, and I'd think a lot of people would be interested in your results.


20 years on this path and I am not nearly as old as ... Bob. :razz: I have gotten irritated with a service dgo doing it's job and untrained it (more than once), which probably explains why I went through a service dog every year. [-X They went on to work for people with similar disabilities without the know-how to untrain and confuse them. 

Thanks for the kind words. I will update, but it will be a long time... since I still need to find the courage to try again and get a dog.

*I'm signing off this thread how, I have the help I need. I probably won't be back for quite a while, but that doesn't mean you are not appreciated. Thank you.*


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hang in there Anne!!!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I have a dog! I started training this. 
Come to me when I sit on the bathroom floor
Gentle nose nudge / bump on my upper arm
Close the cabinet door
Do something cute, like roll over
I put a treat container in the bathroom. He usually follows me in there anyway, but I want to reinforce it. I free-shaped the nose nudge today. Nice and gentle. Closing a cabinet door is really easy to train, and it would be distracting for me. And he already knows roll over in the living room, it shouldn't be too hard to get it in the bathroom.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I am wondering if I should teach blood scent for a more persistent interrupting behavior. What I've described is more distraction. What if distraction fails? What is the dog to do? I can get scent on gauze and train it with high reward and hope that it works if/when I need it?


----------



## Kelly Franks (Sep 24, 2010)

Anne, 

Drift and I worked with many clients that tended to do self harming behaviors- poking themselves with pins, cutting with razors, biting themselves. 

Drift could pick up on it when nobody else could. The kid could be in the middle of the room with her hands in a hoodie pocket poking herself repeatedly with a pin. Drift knew- whether she cued off her behavor or there was something else, I don't know.

But this is what Drift would do- she took a toy and threw it at the kid- as in invitition to play. She would pester the kid until she got the reaction that she wanted- the kid would stop what she was doing and address the dog.

Drift would also body block kids that would do their self harming behaviors in the bathroom. She wouldn't let them in the bathroom. As the staff in the facility learned what Drift was doing, we were able to do a crisis intervention before anyone was actually able to hurt themselves.

There we also kids that would get into that dark frame of mind that Drift would not approach- she would hackle up and move to the far end of the room- or out of the room if she could. This would also cue staff that an intervention was needed.

Drift did all of this without any training- It takes a special kind of dog to do this work...

As far as training a dog to interrupt, I wouldn't do it. It's too dangerous for the dog and the person- if he bumps you the wrong way, what was intended to be a surface scratch is now a sliced artery. And it's too easy for you to get around it- all you would have to do is shut the bathroom door and the dog can't do it's job. 

I would train the dog to find help when you were in that situation. There must be lots of training information out there for training diabetic alert dogs- for when the person is unconscious. I've seen some where they hit a button on a phone or a special little doo-hicky like the life alert buttons- where it will connect with someone that can come out and help.

I am glad you are getting professional help- finding out the root cause of the behavior is the only way to get rid of it.

You know where I am (and where Drift is) if you ever need us.

--Kel


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> I am wondering if I should teach blood scent for a more persistent interrupting behavior.


No.

I hope you are reading Kelly's post:

_"As far as training a dog to interrupt, I wouldn't do it. It's too dangerous for the dog and the person .... I would train the dog to find help when you were in that situation. There must be lots of training information out there for training diabetic alert dogs- for when the person is unconscious. I've seen some where they hit a button on a phone or a special little doo-hicky like the life alert buttons- where it will connect with someone that can come out and help. ... *I am glad you are getting professional help- finding out the root cause of the behavior is the only way to get rid of it*."_


----------

